# remove front bumper



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone know how to remove the front bumper on a 06 GTO??:confused I have an airbag fault light, going to try clean it. I live on a dusty road. Detailed instructions would be very helpful.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

1. 2 screws in each wheel well.
2. Remove rad shroud
3. 3 screws on top of rad support
4. The rest is just plastic clips so pull carefully.
5. Once it is off, there should be enough slack to unclip the wire harness for the lights.

It is literally 5 minutes to do.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the dusty road got to do with anything??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The intimidator said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the front bumper on a 06 GTO??:confused I have an airbag fault light, going to try clean it. I live on a dusty road. Detailed instructions would be very helpful.


No need to remove the front facia for that. The GTO uses a internal sensor under the center console. I made a post about it somewere on the forum.


jpalamar said:


> 1. 2 screws in each wheel well.
> 2. Remove rad shroud
> 3. 3 screws on top of rad support
> 4. The rest is just plastic clips so pull carefully.
> ...


2: No need to remove the rad shroud, the screws are in front of it.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Search the forum. There is real good write up and photos on how to do it. I used it to remove the front fascia to install some SAP grilles from Spencer. Very helpful, but still broke a retaining clip under the right headlight. Have some JB Weld handy and a little patience.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

From my understanding isn't there a airbag sensor in the front bumper that detects front impacts?? Dust has been known to mess with sensors of that nature. I read in a mag that a full size chevy truck had the same problem, solution was find and clean the sesor. If it isn't there then where is the sensor?? And how can I gain access to it.


----------

